# hilarious



## thetruth (Dec 28, 2007)

I love it when he first tries to use his fist.  This is great.  Funny, funny stuff!!

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 28, 2007)

That is funny as hell. Thank you so much


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2007)

Tough (non-)break for him!


----------

